#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-29
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> Researcher ping
<Kilos> hi mustu hopefully the ownership will be changed soon
<Kilos> i might be away for a few days with travelling
<Kilos> can you keep Researcher informed please
<Kilos> im hoping mhall119 will keep you updated on the progress
<mhall119> Kilos: I didn't see an email from you to the owners of the -pk mailing list,did you copy me on it?
<Kilos> oh my mhall119 i dont think so
<Kilos> let me see if i can find it
<Kilos> yes hmit went to CC and LC
<Kilos> mhall119
<Kilos> thats the one that nathan said was too abrupt,
<Kilos> Researcher must take over when he gets time. as far as i know peeps have been trying for years to get replies there
<mhall119> Kilos: what was the subject line?
<Kilos> list admins
<mhall119> Kilos: oh, you sent that to ubuntu-pk-owner, I asked you to send it directly to bajwa at ubuntu.com, fouadbajwa at gmail.com
<Kilos> i also tried to contact them via the wiki contact this person when i first started
<Kilos> ok let me see , i must have done that too
<Kilos> dont find one, must have slipped my mind or something
<Kilos> ill try do it now
<mustu> alright
<Kilos> mustu have you got fouadbajwa email address for me please
<mustu> Fouad Bajwa <fouad.bajwa@gmail.com>,
<Kilos> lol just found it as well ty
<Kilos> head thumping today
<mustu> :)
<mustu> I also have this in my archive Fouad Riaz Bajwa <fouadbajwa@gmail.com>
<Kilos> i have just used this one now
<Kilos> mhall119 i hope that mail sounds friendlier
<Kilos> and if i am missing for a few days mhall119 can mustu and Researcher carry on with your help please
<mhall119> Kilos: absolutely
<Kilos> thanks alot
<mhall119> Kilos: for future reference, starting off an email by telling someone their loco is broken isn't very friendly
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> ill try do better next time,
<Kilos> maybe i should first practise with american locos
<Kilos> hehe
<lubmil> !pdk świeżo otwarty
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<bj_> hello everyone
<ahmed_bilal> hello
<ahmed_bilal> ping #ubuntu-pk
<Kilos> cheers guys im packing lappy stuff up then sleeping
<Kilos> leaving early
<Kilos> will be online when i can again, maybe 3 days or so
<Kilos> keep well all of you
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 242. dzień roku: „Wiem więcej niż umiem wyrazić, a to co umiem wyrazić, mogę wyrazić jedynie dlatego, że wiem więcej. (Vladimir Nabokov, zapytany czy wierzy w Boga)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 242. dzień roku: ?Wiem więcej niż umiem wyrazić, a to co umiem wyrazić, mogę wyrazić jedynie dlatego, że wiem więcej. (Vladimir Nabokov, zapytany czy wierzy w Boga)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 242. day of the year: ?I know more than I can say, and what I can Express, I can Express only because I know more. (Vladimir Nabokov, responding to a question whether he believes in God)?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Saying 242. day of the year: ?I know more than I can say, and what I can Express, I can Express only because I know more. (Vladimir Nabokov, responding to a question whether he believes in God)?
<ChanSeba> Mówię 242. dzień w roku: ?- Wiem więcej, niż mogę powiedzieć, co mogę powiedzieć, mogę wyrazić tylko dlatego, że wiem więcej. (Vladimir Nabokov, odpowiadając na pytanie, czy wierzy w Boga)?
<lubmil> ChanSeba: brawo, prawie
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en wyrazić
<ChanSeba> Express
<lubmil> RajRajRaj
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 243. dzień roku: „Zabójstwo jest to ekstremalna forma cenzury. (Shaw)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 243. dzień roku: ?Zabójstwo jest to ekstremalna forma cenzury. (Shaw)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 243. day of the year: ?Murder is the most extreme form of censorship. (The show)?
<lubmil> .seen rajrajraj
<ChanSeba> lubmil: I last saw rajrajraj at 2016-08-29 14:12:43 UTC on #bluzgi
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-30
<lubmil> dzień
 * lubmil listens to: Cat Stevens - Lady DArbanvil
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 243. dzień roku: „Zabójstwo jest to ekstremalna forma cenzury. (Shaw)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 243. dzień roku: ?Zabójstwo jest to ekstremalna forma cenzury. (Shaw)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 243. day of the year: ?Murder is the most extreme form of censorship. (The show)?
<lubmil> RajRajRaj
<lubmil> :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i am in office lubmil
<ChanSeba> jestem w biurze lubmil
<lubmil> aha
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how about you, what are you doing?
<ChanSeba> co z tego, że ty robisz?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a ja żyję na krawędzi
<ChanSeba> I live on the edge
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl which edge?
<ChanSeba> jaki krawędzi?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en siedzę na rozjebanym krześle
<ChanSeba> I'm sitting on a broken chair
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl oh
<ChanSeba> oj
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl alright, bye for now, office work came
<ChanSeba> dobra, to tyle na razie, praca w biurze przyszedł
<lubmil> ok
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Wed, 31 Aug 2016 00:15:57 CEST
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 244. dzień roku: „Każdy człowiek ma jakieś dobre strony. Trzeba tylko przekartkować złe. (Ernst Junger)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 244. dzień roku: ?Każdy człowiek ma jakieś dobre strony. Trzeba tylko przekartkować złe. (Ernst Junger)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 244. day of the year: ?Everyone has some good sides. You need only takes bad. (Ernst Junger)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-31
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Thu, 01 Sep 2016 00:03:18 CEST
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 245. dzień roku: „Brzuch jest powodem, dla którego człowiek nie uznaje siebie tak łatwo za boga. (Friedrich Nietzsche)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 245. dzień roku: ?Brzuch jest powodem, dla którego człowiek nie uznaje siebie tak łatwo za boga. (Friedrich Nietzsche)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 245. day of the year: ?The belly is the reason man pleads not so easy for God. (Friedrich Nietzsche)?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Saying for 245. day of the year: ?The belly is the reason man pleads not so easy for God. (Friedrich Nietzsche)?
<ChanSeba> Mówiąc w 245. dzień w roku: ?Brzuch jest powodem człowiek błaga nie tak łatwo się do Boga. (Fryderyk Nietzsche)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en uznaje
<ChanSeba> considered
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-01
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 245. dzień roku: „Brzuch jest powodem, dla którego człowiek nie uznaje siebie tak łatwo za boga. (Friedrich Nietzsche)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 245. dzień roku: ?Brzuch jest powodem, dla którego człowiek nie uznaje siebie tak łatwo za boga. (Friedrich Nietzsche)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 245. day of the year: ?The belly is the reason man pleads not so easy for God. (Friedrich Nietzsche)?
<pavlushka> Researcher: ping
<lubmil> pavlushka: pong :)
<ChanSeba> pavlushka: pong
 * lubmil listens to: Black Sabbath - Snowblind
<pavlushka> lubmil: ChanSeba ha ha ha, whats up buddies :)
<lubmil> :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to ja piszę za ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> I write for ChanSeba
<pavlushka> Guys, I will face Ubuntu Membership board tonight at UTC 2000 hours, please be there for me ;)
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: cześć :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hejka
<RajRajRaj> :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Fri, 02 Sep 2016 00:24:10 CEST
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 246. dzień roku: „Nieszczęśliwy jest rzeczą świętą (Seneka)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 246. dzień roku: ?Nieszczęśliwy jest rzeczą świętą (Seneka)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 246. day of the year: ?The unfortunate is a sacred thing (Seneca)?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Saying 246. day of the year: ?The unfortunate is a sacred thing (Seneca)?
<ChanSeba> Mówię 246. dzień w roku: ?Niestety, to rzecz święta (Seneka)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Nieszczęśliwy
<ChanSeba> Poor
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-02
<lubmil> dzień
<barlas> Hi lubmil
<barlas> How are you doing?
<barlas> pavlushka: How did it go?
<pavlushka> barlas: Going fine, thanks,  I am just a little exhausted for last few days work and the pressure.
<pavlushka> barlas: and how about you?
<barlas> What about the Ubuntu Membership?
<barlas> I am good, thanks.
<pavlushka> barlas: got it, The membership :)
<barlas> Yay! :D
<pavlushka> Yay! :)
<pavlushka> :V
<pavlushka> barlas: though I was looking for Researcher there to support me :)
<barlas> Wasn't he supposed to be on vacations?
<pavlushka> may be, but I am not informed of that.
<lubmil> barlas: hej :)
<barlas> Hmm... he mentioned going on vacations for his sister's wedding. I don't remember the dates, but I thought that is where he is these days.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en <avis> Powiem Ci, że dystrybucje linuxa są bardzo zróżnicowane | <avis> W każdej nie działa co innego
<ChanSeba> <avis> I will Tell You that linux distributions are very diverse | <avis> anyone not running something else
<lubmil> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14199667_1530826113609578_3437647089521390845_n.jpg?oh=d68abf537295c863f73ac9e7d72613f4&oe=587F1969
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en w tv mówili że świat jest zadłużony na 40 bilionów dolarów. u kogo kurwa, u Jowisza?
<ChanSeba> on TV they said that the world is in debt 40 trillion. who fucking Jupiter?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-03
<pavlushka> Morning every one!
<habbasi> Hello, everyone.
<mustu> hi habbasi
<habbasi> What's up?
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> :P
<osama> hi
<osama> asuming nobody lives here
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 04 Sep 2016 00:02:55 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-04
<ahmed_bilal> hello everyone
<ahmed_bilal> wts the difference between apt and dpkg
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  :P
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  :P
<ahmed_bilal> dpkg is a tool?
<ahmed_bilal> hello
<ahmed_bilal> dpkg is a tool?
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<RajRajRaj> Wth is "interest on arrears" in water bill
<lubmil> http://alkoholowo.com/wp-content/uploads/krupnik_05L.jpg
<lubmil> szszkoda że nie mam takiego jęzora by wylizać ten kubek w środku. trudno, poliżę se chociaż na zewnątrz
<lubmil> wrong win ;/
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 248. dzień roku: „Człowiek może sam dla siebie stać się takim kłopotem, że już nie wystarczy mu czasu na zajmowanie się czymś więcej. (Kapuściński)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 248. dzień roku: ?Człowiek może sam dla siebie stać się takim kłopotem, że już nie wystarczy mu czasu na zajmowanie się czymś więcej. (Kapuściński)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 248. day of the year: ?People can be so eagerly, that is not enough time to do something more. (Kapuscinski)?
